# Win7 7100 or 7600??



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 17, 2009)

Righto, Ive managed to get the leaked 7600build, but unfortunately it wont let me upgrade from my 7100.

is it still worth doing a clean install to 7600??


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 17, 2009)

I wouldnt bother at this late stage.

Sure its faster and has had a few tweaks, but not worth upgrading. Your better off waiting a few more weeks IMO until the final RTM is out.

That said, I'm just downloading Windows 7 E Build 7264 as I want to see how my programs are affected if I dont install IE.


----------



## ASRockIQ (Jul 17, 2009)

7600 isn't out yet right? i know i've seen it on Mininova and ISOHunt but aren't they fake? MS Site still list only 7100 if i'm not mistaken. 7264 on those sites i mentioned are up to but i don't trust Em'


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 17, 2009)

ASRockIQ said:


> 7600 isn't out yet right? i know i've seen it on Mininova and ISOHunt but aren't they fake? MS Site still list only 7100 if i'm not mistaken. 7264 on those sites i mentioned are up to but i don't trust Em'



All the leaks are genuine builds (sure you get the odd non-leak faked build), they have just not been officially released by microsoft.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 17, 2009)

AFIAIK, the 7600 build is not the final leaked build. So id stick with at least 7126.

See here: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=99211


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 17, 2009)

7100 is the most recent official build from Microsoft released to the public.

The next official build will be the final build, and wont be availableto the public until October 22nd.

That said, MS have said that Windows 7 will RTM the second half of this month, where the final code is released to OEMs and partners.

Its expected that the final build will be available to MSDN and technet subscribers not long after.

All the 7600 leaks are real microsoft builds on the rtm developments branch, but until microsoft confirms the build has rtm'ed and we get some md5 hashes and screenshots of MSDN and partner download pages, we wont know the actual final build number.

However, I would personally expect the minor build string to be 0, as its been for every official release from Microsoft. (e.g 7600.0)


----------



## johnspack (Jul 18, 2009)

I've gone through all the builds myself,  7600 is the best so far,  it's a keeper for me!


----------



## johnspack (Jul 19, 2009)

Just so you know,  build 7600.16385 is now floating around,  I'm grabbing it now.  I'm still using 7600.16384,  but it rocks!  I would have to say that 7600 is quite a bit better than 7100.  Stay away from 7264,  problem build.  I'm pretty sure though that 16385 will be a winner.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 19, 2009)

johnspack said:


> I've gone through all the builds myself,  7600 is the best so far,  it's a keeper for me!



+1 7600 is a lot better than 7100


----------



## Inioch (Jul 19, 2009)

What makes it better?


----------



## LagunaX (Jul 19, 2009)

Will the stock market ticket finally work on 7600? 
Lost it after 7132...


----------



## denice25 (Jul 19, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> 7100 is the most recent official build from Microsoft released to the public.
> 
> The next official build will be the final build, and wont be availableto the public until October 22nd.
> 
> ...



very nice info.... thanks..


----------



## johnspack (Jul 19, 2009)

Well, by better,  I mean faster,  more compatible,  even more stable.  I wouldn't use an earlier build if I was paid to.  This is an almost rtm build compared to 7100 which was quite beta.  I can't wait for tomorrow when I have the 16835 build!  7100 was nice,  but this is much closer to the real final product.  The only difference is,  7100 can be activated until march 2010,  and rtms can only be rearmed 3 times for a total of 120 days,  but then can be reinstalled for another 120.  I'll still take 7600 over the rc anyday!


----------



## thraxed (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm liking 7600 16835 seems stable enough and with all the ms crap removes, it consumes less resources then vista.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 19, 2009)

7600 is out and its 'real' - its an RTM candidate. What this means is that the RC keys do not work, so you get 30 days to use it (or 120 if you use the rearm trick).

Since its only a candidate and not a final, once that times up you get to format and do it all over again, until you buy a legit key - and even if you get a key off technet or wherever, you're still going to need a new ISO since its not final RTM.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 19, 2009)

I don't think i will put this on my Current Machine until AMD releases a Legacy AGP Hotfix Driver 32bit (Sapphire Radeon x1950 Pro 512), waiting on that and also a better Tweak Guide for services etc.


----------



## jamesrt2004 (Jul 19, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> 7100 is the most recent official build from Microsoft released to the public.
> 
> The next official build will be the final build, and wont be availableto the public until October 22nd.
> 
> ...



technically the builds are available to the public (albeit on tech net) within the next week  (sorry im pedantic dont take any offense from it )


----------



## Mussels (Jul 19, 2009)

the builds are NOT available on technet for most subscribers. Only 7100 is.


----------



## DreamSeller (Jul 19, 2009)

ive read somewhere 7600.16385.090713-1255 has some errors and they will make 7700 can it be true ? i just istalled it on one pc


----------

